# Antelope island tag?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering what day does it sale? Is it even possible it will surpass the $390,000 it went for last year?


----------



## grizz123 (Mar 2, 2015)

friday night, last item


----------



## grizz123 (Mar 2, 2015)

i'm guessing it will go for more


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Expensive venison. That like $2000, 3000 per pound. Try telling your wife I hunt to put meat on the table with that one.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Just think of how much habitat that will save.

That has got to result in what? One or two deer if the weather permits it.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Beep... beep... beep!!!

(That's the sound of Denny backing up the Brinks truck.)


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm just surprised there are any deer, sheep, or antelope on the Island with the uncontrolled predator population ripping them limb from limb.... ;-)

I wager the tag will bring enough to make some people say the price is outrageous. The price will also be high enough that the winner will get to show he had the most cash to spend. (Which is, surprisingly enough, the reason many of the tags bring so much)


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

And when someone asks why did you throw that much money on a tag. Don't you think you could have gotten a great hunt on Alton ect for a fraction of the cost. He gets to say oh its for a good cause that money will go to habitat. And everyone gets to feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

And just think that the entire amount donated/paid (minus the actual cost the tag) is tax deductible!


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

derekp1999 said:


> And just think that the entire amount donated/paid (minus the actual cost the tag) is tax deductible!


THATS the real reason. If I was rich and needed some tax deductions, id probably throw the money at something that let me do something others couldn't, AND let me look like a good guy to those who didn't realize what was going on.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well I've only been able to set aside $298k this year to bid. Shucks, maybe next year

Does top of the page get me some credit in the auction?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Packout said:


> I'm just surprised there are any deer, sheep, or antelope on the Island with the uncontrolled predator population ripping them limb from limb.... ;-)


If they released a cougar or two on AI could this hunt even happen or at least wouldn't it command the money it does today? I doubt it.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Same question but instead a pack of wolves with the bison on AI.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

BUT when they raise 400K for that tag this year, SFW will pat them self on the back and tell everyone what a great job they are doing with all of our money. Then we ask what are you doing with it, they can proceed to tell us to pound sand and just trust them. I love it!!!-O,-


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

$410,000.... Crazy


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> $410,000.... Crazy


Yep.. ridiculous.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Score one for habitat!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Not going to lie...I wish I had $410k to spend on hunting this year! 

I'd have a lot of fun.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I always heard when I was growing up that hunting would end up being a rich man's sport someday..............


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Troy Lorenz...same guy from last year? (Pic is from SL Trib 2016)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow! $410,000. I sure as heck would be somewhere else other than that island! I mean good Gosh man thats a lot of green! How would it be to be able to drop that much for a stinky old dead deer. It aint gonna taste any better. Maybe he could auction the balls to Goob:mrgreen:


EDIT: top o the page!!!!!~


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

One day I want to wear a shirt like that...


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Somebody told me that the winning bidder is a porn mogul from Canadia. Sounds a little fishy but might be true? I googled it but couldn't come up with anything other than he is a hunting guide. Must be one darned good hunting guide to be dropping over 3/4 mil on deer hunting in two years.-----SS


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

He also bought the AZ state mule deer tag for another +$300K last year....


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Springville Shooter said:


> Somebody told me that the winning bidder is a porn mogul from Canadia. Sounds a little fishy but might be true?-----SS


That would 'splain the shirt he's got Doyle wearin'!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

What did the other tags go for?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> What did the other tags go for?


Enough to keep SFW and MDF in the black for a good while, I suspect...-O,-


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I suspect the winning outfitter has a couple really well paying clients.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I saw an article on KSL that said all the money generated by the tag stays on AI or whatever percentage the state gets. That is a lot of money that the state park gets that does not come from the general fund. I wonder how much the state deducts from their budget?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

None. AI State Park gets to keep 90% of that money, but is reserved ONLY for conservation. They don't get to use it for general park operations.


----------

